# Squealing and Rattling noise



## 2004bluegto (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a 2004 GTO with 48K miles on it, purchased a year and a half ago. 6 Speed tranny. With the clutch in, you can rev the car and hear nothing but the purr. When I pull out and in every gear, there is a squealing/chirping kind of sound off and on, and when you step on the gas in gear, there is a rattling kind of sound. Car shifts fine and runs great. Just really annoying listening to these sounds all the time. Two different mechanics looked at it, one thinks it might be the throw out bearing making some noise, and the other said he did some research and apparently there is transmission noise common on these cars and both said not to worry about it. Anyone have any ideas or similar issues? I wouldn't worry about it, but the noises it makes drive me nuts, LOL.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

if you have a Short Throw shifter, Ie. BMM or B&M, it will get loud. there is a lot of noise that you will get coming up through the trans while under acceleration. I don't really hear it much anymore. 

The drive shaft has some spots on it to. that center support bearing, or what ever it's called has it's own issues, as well as the rubber mounts in the front and rear. all this rubber under acceleration cuases it to flex slightly, even if it is balanced, the rubber mounts flexing will cuase a slight vibartion under acceleration... mine is so bad it's slighting rubbing on an exhuast mount when i'm in the throttle, but it seems very smooth crusing or coasting.

i think this is also leading to some permature transmount failings.

Check out some threads in the driveline section


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Just courious, but when was the last time you did your trans oil?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Internal Cat or muffler issues regarding rattling? 
My Transmission is quiet.

Everything tight underneath? Muffler clamps etc...


----------



## 2004bluegto (Sep 6, 2010)

I've had 2 different mechanics at 2 different garages look at it. One of them told me that they did some research and said there is a known issue with the transmissions making noise and there are no fixes for it. Car runs fine, just annoys the crap out of me with all the noise it makes. I'm also excited, just found out from the production post on here that I have one of 271 cars built, WOOOHOO. Barbados Blue/Black interior/manual trans.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2004bluegto said:


> I've had 2 different mechanics at 2 different garages look at it. One of them told me that they did some research and said there is a known issue with the transmissions making noise and there are no fixes for it. Car runs fine, just annoys the crap out of me with all the noise it makes. I'm also excited, just found out from the production post on here that I have one of 271 cars built, WOOOHOO. Barbados Blue/Black interior/manual trans.


I DO NOT buy this. Noise? What kind of noise is normal? Did they actually identify and tell you what the normal noise is? Where exactly is it coming from and why is it noisy? If it's normal then my car is not normal as there is no noise coming from it. What research did they do to determine transmission noise is normal? Sounds to me like they are writing this off as they are not sure what it is and to diagnose it may require them opening it up and a cost you may not want to incur. Did the mechanic who stated to you this is normal show you his findings?? If this "normal" noise gets worse in time just how normal will it be until HE determines it's now abnormal? 

What is amazing to me is so many write off "abnormal" noise as NORMAL as they think it will be fine, just live with it, chances are you won't have the car long enough to see just how normal it is and let the next owner of the car worry if its normal or not. The determination is based on what? A book? 30-40 years of experience? Someone else said it's normal? While there there may some very minor whines hearing noises in a transmission and metal machinery is not church mouse quiet, if you are hearing noises in the cockpit and it don't sound right and just saying well its normal without identifying what it is and why it only does it at certain intervals.... it is NOT their car and would they accept that definition. 

Ask both shops if they will put it in writing the "normal noises" you are hearing is indeed normal and will they back that up at THEIR COST if there is a failure. If they agree to this then accept it, if not then get it looked at by a specialist shop. My hunch is they will not guarantee the transmission noises are normal and they will not put their name on the line in writing to back this up.


----------



## BAPGTO (Jun 11, 2009)

I had a squealing noise when car sitting still and revving. Thought it was coming from belts. Sounded like mice laughing. Turns out it was an exhaust leak at the resonators and that bracket.


----------

